# Whitening Shampoo



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

For those that use the whitening shampoo, what do you use to condition it afterwards? I bought some whitening shampoo at our local farm store-used it as directed...it said leave it on for three-five minutes and then repeat for best results. I only left it on "maybe" three minutes one time. I did not repeat it. Afterwards I globbed him up with some of my good conditioner and let that sit for a few. After blowdrying, I also put some leave-in conditioner on. Since, I have re-applied the leave-in one time. His hair...especially on top of his head...is much dryer. I have read that the whitening shampoo can do this, and that is why you should not use it all the time. But what conditioner do you use to keep it from drying out? The rest of him doesn't feel that bad...but he is in a puppy cut. The hair on top of his head is longer. I think it may have dried his skin some too, because he is scratching more. Any advice?


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

Once again I have to say Nexus Keraphix and, no I don't work for the company. I just feel that it's the best product I've used so far(and I've tried allot of products).It leaves mo little beauties hair silky smooth and tangle free without weighing it down. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

I use a shampoo, conditioner and spray in conditioner from E-Z Groom. 
Shampoo - Crystal White Shampoo
Conditioner - Silky Almond Conditioner
Spray in conditioner - Ultra Rich Leave in Conditioner

My breeder uses this on her dogs and she recommended it for Lacey. She swears by it. When I picked Lacey up from her to bring her home she already had a bottle of the shampoo, conditioner and spray conditioner for me to use on Lacey. 
I haven't used anything else on Lacey. Lacey gets a bath once a week and her hair is not dried out at all. Her hair is all fluffy and white. It has a nice smell but not to strong. I have allegries and a strong smell would really bother me.

There is a 1-800 number on the bottle. I haven't ordered any myself, so I don't know if just anyone can order. I have found it on several websites. I just do a search for E-Z Groom. The number is 1-800-777-5899. It is not badly priced.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I use the PetSilk brand. Here is what I do:
- Shampoo with PetSilk Moisturizing Shampoo
- Rinse
- Shampoo with PetSilk Bright White Silk Shampoo (I only do this step once a month)
- Rinse
- Condition with PetSilk Moisturizing Rinse (leave in for 3-5 minutes)
- Rinse
- Dry and comb out with PetSilk Leave In Conditioner
- After she is dry I rub a little PetSilk Liquid Silk into her fur

Lexi's fur is silky, soft. I have been using these products since I got her at Easter.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I delute the whitening shampoo with water because i read its way to strong so i first wash maxi with that than i use a regular pet shampoo and than oatmeal pet conditioner, then while i am blow drying him i use this delicious smelling spray on conditioner, but id o this once a week
I get a lot of compliments on how white maxi is so it must be working


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I use the Petsilk stuff on Tuffy. I did notice that when I just used the Whitening Shampoo & Conditioner that Tuffy's hair seemed dried out around his ears so I bought the Conditioning Silk Rinse to use after the Whitening Conditioner. It made a big difference in the way his hair felt after the bath. Also, the Liquid Silk made him feel a lot softer.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Sounds like I am off to the Petsilk sight...LOL.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I got by PetSilk stuff from MJM Company. I think I got it 2 days after I ordered it.


----------



## Joeybz (Dec 10, 2003)

I've used several different types of shampoos. Still looking for something better.

I did get the pet silk whitning shampoo and conditioner. It is really hard on the hair and after two washing the skin was dried out. So I got Oatmeal Shampoo at the pet store. It did OK, but still harsh on the coat. Got System's #1 grooming silk. It is good to help get knots out and good, but watch how much you put in. They can end up looking greasy

I have used Pantene ProV with good results, but after a few washing they are too silky and the color gets dull.

So....I go in circles.

I have heard of a product called Vellus, but have not bought it yet. Very expensive. I think $60 a gallon, but you use very little. I was told the grooming cream is wonderful too. 

Here is the website: http://www.vellus.com/petprod.htm

It feels so good to be able to do that!!! 

I just came home with Mane and Tail. I know it's for horses, and humans can use it, but so can dogs. I got a big thing of conditioner for about $5.00. I'll let you know how that works. One day I want to spring for the vellus and see if it really is as good as I hear.

Joanne
Jasmine and Chester


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Joeybz: If you want to see if the shampoo and conditioner are as good as you hear you can try there Mini bath (only $8.95) it includes the shampoo and conditioner. Or you can try the sampler which is $21.95.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I've always use Bio-groom's whitening shampoo and conditioner. I love it. I use the shampoo every other wash and the conditioner everytime I wash. I bathe them about every 5 days. I don't know if that's excessive but they start to smell like doritos or something if i don't. Their skin is fine. I work in the conditioner well. They're about 8 mos old right now. Of course I didnt wash them that often when we first got them.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Anyone ever use Bo Derk's conditioner?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I use A#1 All Systems whitening shampoo. I have also heard Sno Sho is good.

I have always heard not to use a whitener more than once a month.

I love Mane and Tail conditioner! I have some leave in conditioners (Crown Royale is excellent), too. I keep my shampoos in little squirt bottles I get at Sally's and add the Mane and Tail right into it so it's a one step process.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Aug 23 2004, 07:11 PM
> *For those that use the whitening shampoo, what do you use to condition it afterwards?  I bought some whitening shampoo at our local farm store-used it as directed...it said leave it on for three-five minutes and then repeat for best results. I only left it on "maybe" three minutes one time. I did not repeat it.  Afterwards I globbed him up with some of my good conditioner and let that sit for a few.  After blowdrying, I also put some leave-in conditioner on.  Since, I have re-applied the leave-in one time.  His hair...especially on top of his head...is much dryer.  I have read that the whitening shampoo can do this, and that is why you should not use it all the time. But what conditioner do you use to keep it from drying out? The rest of him doesn't feel that bad...but he is in a puppy cut. The hair on top of his head is longer.  I think it may have dried his skin some too, because he is scratching more. Any advice?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=7496*


[/QUOTE]


before i put the whitening on maxi i mis it with water because its strong and i lather him and rinse right away i dont leave it on than i rewash with regular shampoo and than oatmeal conditioner, i still notice maxis hair dry


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Oct 29 2004, 10:03 AM
> *Anyone ever use Bo Derk's conditioner?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13877*


[/QUOTE]

My mom was talking about this conditioner.. she saw it on QVC and said it looked really impressive. The price isn't too bad either, QVC has a special that has the shampoo, conditioner and some kind of cream thing for like $18. They have 3 different formulas and they seem neat. I was going to buy the detangling one but then I got Tuffy's hair cut super short so I don't need it anymore. If you do get it, let us know how it works!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is cool. Here is the link to it: All Year Pet Gear for Dogs


----------

